# 5200 project one



## anteyeradio (Jan 13, 2008)

I found a 2003 trek 5200 project one for sell at the lbs the guy is asking $1000 for it, is this a good price? I don't have any pictures but it is in really good shape, its a deep red, all stock.It is his personal bike, and it is my size which is rare because I ride a 52cm. 

Plus I was wondering if any one knows how much these bikes weigh.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

How many miles has it had? Has it been crashed/how many times has it been crashed?

What kind of riding has been done on it?

Good shape meaning what here? 

If all's good and you're satisfied with the condition and such, well, it's a decent price I guess.. Wait, what are the components on it?


----------



## anteyeradio (Jan 13, 2008)

never crashed, all ultegra, low miles, no scratches, chips on frame original tires, brake pads, seat etc.there is a scratch on one of the shifters ,looks like were it has been leaned againt a wall. He done a couple of tris on it and some regullar training.He bought the bike before he bought the bike shop, he is a specialized dealer so know he rides a s-works tarmac.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Never crashed? Many people would say that but you can never know that for certain. heck how long the inspection period is for the bike before you have to keep it and such.

Then, if you decide to get it, you could take it to your LBS for an inspection and see if it's cleared for riding. 

A scratch on the shifter from leaning it is not unlikely, but it'd have to be a rough surface so my guess is that it's probably due to a spill the bike took. More likely that than a leaning incident. 

Low miles. How low is low? 500miles for some can be what they do in a month whilst for others, it can be what they do in a few months. It's kinda subjective. 

Basically, perhaps take it to another LBS from the one you're buying it from and have it checked.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

anteyeradio said:


> never crashed, all ultegra, low miles, no scratches, chips on frame original tires, brake pads, seat etc.there is a scratch on one of the shifters ,looks like were it has been leaned againt a wall. He done a couple of tris on it and some regullar training.He bought the bike before he bought the bike shop, he is a specialized dealer so know he rides a s-works tarmac.


I wouldn't be so hung up on the scratched shifter. My last Ultegras were all scratched to hell and never crashed or dropped. Of course I wasn't the gentlest of leaning the bike against something to hold it up either.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

got pics? Doesn't sound like a bad deal as long as there isn't any gouges on the frame.


----------



## anteyeradio (Jan 13, 2008)

I took the trek for a 20 mile ride yesterday,and today I got fitted to the bike and brought it home. It's a very nice ride I'll get some pics up tommorow.


----------

